# Poop stuck in colon not going to rectum!?!?



## wsKenneth (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi, I'm a 14 year old male who has suffered from ibs c for all of my life (family has long history of it). I'm to the point where I simply will not go at all unless I take a laxative or enema (which I hate having to take laxatives), and that doesn't even work sometimes. I have gone 3 weeks without going. I have AWFUL stomach pains, literally the WORST pains in my life sometimes right before I finally even get the urge to poop. And even then I can't. It just feels like im being stabbed over and over again, it's so sharp and I can't think of anything else more painful. Here's the kicker. It does not feel like I have any poop in my rectum, nor can I push anything unless I'm having my awful stomach pains which usually leaves me lying on the floor begging for mercy a few times a day. It feels like the poop is getting stuck in my colon, not even making it to my rectum. It's usually always like this, I have no idea what's going on, it can't even make it to my rectum anymore. Please someone tell me if you have any idea what is causing this or if you have any experience/suggestions, thanks!


----------



## m-p{3} (Nov 8, 2013)

Have you at least told your parents about it? Seems like there's a family history they would take this problem seriously. If what you tried doesn't work, you might not have any other choice but to go to the ER and get it checked.

For now, try to keep yourself hydrated as much as possible, and avoid food (at least anything solid) until the issue is resolved. You don't want to add more stuff down there. Dehydration is your worst enemy right now.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Wow. I could have written this when I was 14. I can totally relate to your symptoms. Please get some medical attention as soon as possible. You obviously have a serious issue going on. It sounds like colonic inertia (slow transit constipation), but who knows until you get it checked out by a competent gastroenterologist. Ask for a sitzmark test.

It is entirely possible that your poop is never making it to your rectum. If you do have colonic inertia, your colon doesn't contract normally and push the poop along. It just builds up in the colon and eventually blocks you up. That is what I have. I can go days without pooping and still have an empty rectum. There is no way that it is going to come out on its own because it never reaches the rectum where the muscles can push it out. The buildup is painful, and causes the brutal stabbing cramps that you describe.

I suspect that one of the reasons that my problems are so bad as an adult is that my chronic constipation as a child and adolescent was not properly treated. Please try to get this problem out in the open (i.e., let your parents know how much you are suffering) and start getting medical attention. It may save you from a lifetime of dealing with a colon that simply doesn't work. In the meantime, don't let yourself go three weeks without pooping. I know that laxatives can be very unpleasant, but you really need to take something to "force the issue" any time you have gone more than 3 days without pooping. If you absolutely can't take a laxative or it is not convenient that day, an enema is certainly an option. You should make sure you poop at least twice a week, regardless of what you have to take to induce it.


----------



## futureyogi (Dec 25, 2013)

This is my problem...Everyones like..take an enema! And I'm like..um, it doesn't work like that. It seems like everything is on the right side of my colon vs the left where the rectum is. Its odd..

Going on a cleanse seems to be the only way to cure IBS (in my experience). The problem is that it is difficult to do with a full time job. I need energy...sigh. I really need to go on a two to six week cleanse of soup and cooked veggies...and stool softeners and natural laxatives.

What kind of laxatives have you tried?


----------

